# Salve



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Salve....
Qualcuno di voi mi conosce già, ero iscritta su forumfree un paio di anni fa, comunque mi chiamo Ludovica ho 19 anni e vengo da Reggio Calabria.
Sono milanista da sempre, il Milan è il mio unico grande amore.
Spero di essere la benvenuta.
A presto


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta.


----------



## DannySa (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao benvenuta!


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Benvenuta.



Grazie

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Ciao benvenuta!



Grazie anche a te


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta!


----------



## prebozzio (22 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta! Ci fai vedere un paio di foto? 

Scherzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Benvenuta! Ci fai vedere un paio di foto?
> 
> Scherzo


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Benvenuta! Ci fai vedere un paio di foto?
> 
> Scherzo



Ahahah spiritoso 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Benritrovata


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Benritrovata



Grazie mille


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta da un meridionale come te.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta Ludovica


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie =)


----------



## Milangirl (23 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuta Ludovica


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> Benvenuta Ludovica



Grazie


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Febbraio 2013)

Hellcome!!


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Tornata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

Bentronata!


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (1 Novembre 2013)

Grazie mille!


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2013)

Bentornata ^^


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Novembre 2013)

Hellcome!!


----------

